

Heap's new interface for analytics: clicking around your site - raviparikh
http://blog.heapanalytics.com/the-event-visualizer/

======
primitivesuave
This is awesome, and way more valuable than a heat map. I love how you give
away the full suite of analytics tools in the freemium model, so you only pay
when you scale.

Overall, a brilliant idea and something I'll be integrating very soon.

~~~
Nate630
Agreed. Great idea - taking what can be a complex process and making it as
simple as possible.

------
greaterweb
This seems like a great idea. A few questions.

How well does this play with dynamic content?

Can you define specific content types (eg. Article) and capture events
specific to that type (eg. Share, Print, Save)?

How about integration with SPAs built on frameworks such Angular, are you
accurately able to capture events?

~~~
matm
Heap works great with dynamic content - in fact, we use it ourselves all the
time on our own single-page app (built on Backbone).

As an added bonus of using Heap with Angular/Backbone, we automatically
capture all pushState events, so you'll get accurate pageview tracking for
free.

Not sure what you mean by your second point, but it sounds interesting. What
sorts of use cases motivate this?

------
cissou
ha! cool! we've had our visualizer for quite some time at hublo
([http://hublo.co](http://hublo.co)). the demo is public so you can try it
with your own website.

------
loceng
Cool. So are you trying to target a different market than MixPanel,
Kissmetrics, etc.?

~~~
twistedpair
I love how the CSS and JS in the site cannot function without the HEAP JS lib.
Huge fan of Ghostery, and if you use it, the site looks like a 'heap'. Similar
problems with a lot of sites and Omniture, take USAir. You can't book a plane
ticket without downloading Omniture's JS. Come on folks, let try for some
graceful degradation.

~~~
cespare
I'm not sure why you think websites should cater to you if you're using
plugins that disable browser functionality.

~~~
icebraining
If anything, because Ghostery blocking a request is indistinguishable from any
number of connectivity issues that may occur outside of the user's control.

------
Vekz
This is awesome. The video music was a little awkward. Can you build
extensions of this say, for creating Automated tests that go through the
funnel paths? Or guided product tours?

~~~
gkoberger
The guy talking (Ravi, one of the founders) is a DJ -- so that explains the
techno music.

[https://soundcloud.com/sexrayvision](https://soundcloud.com/sexrayvision)

------
thuzarsky
Sincerely, I have chills. Can't wait to start using this!

------
LukeHoersten
All the sudden I'm super super happy I've been collecting heap analytics all
this time! Huge update guys! Great job!

